# How many ASA Pro ams are you planning on shooting this year 2011



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im going to try and make both West Monroe, Louisiana shoots

Paris Texas and Metropolis, Illinois.

Good luck to all you guys in Florida.

DB


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Let's see DB looks like Florida georgia and Kentucky for sure! Maybe Illinois and that looks like it !


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

florida,texas,agausta,london,and the classic maybe more if lucky


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

FL, GA, and maybe Metropolis.


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

Fl, ga, ky


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

I am planning on West Monroe Twice, Paris, London, and Metropolis. Good luck to everyone this year....unless you are in Open B hahaha!!


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'll hopefully be making it to all of them. I can't wait for them to start.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

All of them.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Augusta, London and Metropolis.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

All of them except Texas......maybe.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be at Florida, Augusta, London, Metropolis, and the Classic for sure. Hadn't decided on Texas yet....

I may try to throw in an IBO or 2 since I will have a gap in the ASA because of travel distances.


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Hopefully all of them.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

All except Augusta.


----------



## swampdonkey84 (Jul 11, 2010)

outbackarcher said:


> I will be at Florida, Augusta, London, Metropolis, and the Classic for sure. Hadn't decided on Texas yet....
> 
> I may try to throw in an IBO or 2 since I will have a gap in the ASA because of travel distances.


x2.


----------



## southern il 3d (Aug 15, 2009)

all but florida and augusta,,,looking foward for texas had a blast last year,,except the wind,,,lol


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

La x2, Tx, IL, and Augusta. Wanted to make FL and had it planned but family came first. Good luck to all in Florida and I wish I was with you.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Trying to do all of them this yr. My goal is to shoot out of OpenB. We'll see if I can pull off a good Fl. Shoot and go from there.


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

fla and augusta wouldnt mind shootin ibo when it comes to ga


----------



## ckubat (Sep 27, 2008)

Paris texas and Both West Monroe, Louisiana shoots


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

All of them....I hope.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

All except Augusta (and I won Augusta last year). Niece is getting married that weekend.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

FL,GA,KY,LA If all goes well


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I hope Augusta and Kty..


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Florida....Augusta...London...Metropolis and the classic if all the planets align!!


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

All 7 god willing-mark


----------

